# Loading a New portable Hard Drive for an Imac?



## PalesWales09 (Feb 11, 2009)

We have needed to get our stuff backed up and bought a portable Hard Drive by Verbatim.
We are on iMac Os 10.2.8. How do you load this hard drive?

It says on the instructions:

1. If you have files open on your drive open in any applications, close them.
2. Locate the icon for your drive on the desktop adn drag it to the trash.

what does number 2 mean??? I'm dragging my *hard* drive to the trash??? What "drive" are they talking bout? I don't want to ruin my whole computer.

They only give like 2 or 3 lines of instructions for this hard drive. Is there a Verbatim website I could go to, where I'd have more detailed instructions?
To drag my hard drive to the TRASH that sounds pretty risky. maybe theya re talking aboiut something else, but I'm confused by their instructions.
TIA


----------



## MacClaud (Mar 1, 2009)

drag drive icon to trash is for the portable drive. you should upon plugging the external drive in, see it in finder.


----------



## PalesWales09 (Feb 11, 2009)

Okay, I plug in the portable hard drive. It shows up as an icon. I then put that icon, which is the portable hard drive in the trash.. 

Then what?

How does one transfer all ones' files to the portable hard drive after that?

I've never done this before.


----------



## MacClaud (Mar 1, 2009)

once the drive shows in finder - drag all your files that you want to back up to it. OR get SuperDuper and let it back up for you. AFTER the back up is done - you drag the drive icon to the trash to unmount it or PREFERABLY click on the eject arrow.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

*To Connect*
Physically connect drive then simply drag and drop or copy and paste file into the drive as if it were simply another folder.

*To Disconnect*
First, you need to disconnect (unmount) the drive, which tells the operating system that it should stop writing to the drive. To do this, drag the HD's icon to the Trash, or right click it and select "Eject." Now you can remove your drive.


----------

